# Hanoi-VietNam pitbull.



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

name Puma.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

He's a pretty boy!


----------



## pittybull01 (Dec 2, 2009)

he is beautiful, I had a girl that looked like him


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

Wow, he is stunning! Very nice.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Beautiful dog


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

i like this guy, nice to see you again


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

Nice male- import or Viet bred? What lines?


----------



## escalade81 (Apr 15, 2010)

Gorgeous!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

good lookin dog


----------



## Sampsons Dad (Jul 4, 2008)

Beautiful dog!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Good looking boy!


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

great looking dog!!!


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

*Puma today...*

Today, Puma started studying, the first lessons.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

beautiful dog if you dont mind me asking what is wrong with the skin around his face?


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

He looks very nice!


----------



## MyHonda717 (Jan 19, 2010)

oiiii dep qua!!


----------



## eddy (Apr 22, 2010)

beautiful i just got a pup thats looks like him..boomer/chinaman/bolio bloodline......that dog looks like he been in a couple of brawls


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

I want to set for my puma to swing car's tire
can you give me some training experience?
thank you very much...
greenhouse!


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

GTR said:


> Nice male- import or Viet bred? What lines?


what's the history regarding the viet breds? have they been around since post war or very recently.


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)

*Pitbull sport.*

Đào tạo Pitbull


----------



## phuongtrang (Mar 21, 2010)




----------



## GatorMan (Feb 5, 2010)

As much as they look cool to hang off the ground be careful. Its better if their two hind legs are always on the ground. This way you work the kneck and jaw and back legs and shoulders. Do it only once a week for a few minutes. Hand walking for miles and or jogging is best if you dont have a treadmill. Increase the time and distance every week. If your going to weight pull do this for 8 weeks and do more short distance excersices in between with heavier weight. Like your doing with the tire, maybe then a cart and always finish the work outs with electrolites and a rub down.


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

Apparently, I am assuming of course, you are in Vietnam? I see the roll scars on the face of your dog. Rolling dogs over there is not illegal correct? I had a chance to send a dog off my last litter with a man who goes to Japan, Phillipines, Nam', Laos and down south in the hispanic countries as well; I am not the person I was 6 years ago or I would have sent Turk with him to establish my line to be well known in the game dog world. NICE DOG!!! What is he Eli and Jocko/Redboy? Alot of that mix in the Asian countries that still roll dogs. USE ROPES OR BICYCLE TIRES DO NOT USE stuffed animals, and anything that has stuffing. I just lost my savage bear biter due to that stuff. She was nervous from being lonely(recently put down my foundation sire, her sire and pack leader) and ate the fuz from inside her crate pad.. 1300 dollars is what the surgery would have ran, but I didn't have it; So I had to put down my dog which to me is pricless... alls it takes is a little piece and the colon is blocked. JFYI ~ Some examples of spring lines drapped from tree limbs using rope and a soccer ball.








7ft is what rope is set at...








My oldest when he was 7 working yager on the soccer ball.. 








Hooch for that 7ft grab...








snagged.. aren't you glad that wasn't your arse?


----------

